# Toy Show at Leesport, Pa this Sunday



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Hey everybody,

There is a Toy Show at the Leesport Farmers Market on Rt61 Just north of Reading, PA this Sunday, January 22nd from 9am - 1pm.

Usually about 4 or 5 vendors with Slots. Never Know what you'll find.
Admission is Free.

Hope to see you There!

Thanks,
Keith Nichols


----------

